# BLO and Shellac finish



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

Im finishing a cherry coffee table it is old dark cherry lumber that I found in a barn, but anyway I read an article in FW that you can use BLO then wipe off then go with 3 pound cut of shellac right on top as soon as you wipe off the blo I hate finishing but this is for my daughter and I was wondering if this will work? I guess I can do a test pc as usual but really need a quick tip or just go with shellac and be done with it


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

If fw says its ok it probably is. I always wait until the BLO is dry before applying shellac but that's only b/c that's what I was told to do


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It should work ok. The shellac will stick and the oil
will cure underneath.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Actually, Jeff Jewit also uses that finish schedule, he refers to it as "quick and dirty french polish". In his explanation of it, he suggests you make it a very thin coat of BLO (cut with MS, wipe off quickly).


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

it says to apply the blo then wipe down good then go with shellac FWW 2012 fall issue I will try a test pc and if I don't like it I will just go with shellac tinted with amber dye. thanks for the help just need to get off my rear and get goin


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use a mixture of shellac and BLO as a friction polish on my wood turnings and it works fine.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks guys, just really needed to be reassured goin for it, here I go>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

The only good thing about the french polish book I bought and reviewed was the part about using plaster of Paris as grain filler and then using BLO to wipe on top as the shellac won't change the color alone. So I guess using BLO before shellac is not a problem.


----------



## Tkf (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup. I've tried this too. It doesn't have to be a 3 pound cut though. Any cut works.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have applied shellac immediately after BLO was rubbed into the wood (several successive coats) and had no problems at all. I do my BLO a little different than others: I never "flood" the surface but just use a small wad of cloth and keep rubbing BLO on until no more absorbs into the wood. I usually cut my BLO with equal parts mineral spirits.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

To me. at least, it would seem safer to let the BLO cure for a few days before you apply the shellac. I'm just not comfortable with the idea of applying a finish over an uncured layer of oil. The oil cures by oxidation, and it stands to reason that, by cutting off the oxygen with a layer of shellac, you may arrest the curing process. As others have said, you might want to thin your oil with mineral spirits and apply only a thin coat. The purpose of the oil is to accentuate the wood's figure. Then, I'd let the oil cure, at least overnight, and proceed to the shellac. As one other person said, you don't need to use a three pound cut of shellac. You'll probably find the shellac much easier to brush if you thin it to a one-and-a-half pound cut with denatured alcohol and apply an extra coat or two. Lastly, the idea of testing your finish on scrap is an excellent one.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The oil cures by oxidation, and it stands to reason that, by cutting off the oxygen with a layer of shellac, you may arrest the curing process.

Shellac is cut w/ methanol, and if you remember high school chemistry methanol is CH3OH. There is oxygen in the alcohol that cures the BLO, it doesn't need atmospheric oxygen.


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't know that the oxygen in the methanol would help the oil cure. I always enjoy learning something new!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the post. I'm learnin more n more from all ya'll


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Tried a BLO/mineral spirits/shellac mixture (equal parts, more or less) today on a tool stand I'm building, and so far so good. No problems mixing it up, and it worked just like Danish oil, more or less. Gave the doug fir, pine, poplar a nice look.

I also made a mixture of Watco Danish oil and tinted shellac a few days ago, and again had no problems. Had the sheen and glow of an oil finish with better drying time.


----------



## JAG07 (Sep 6, 2014)

This is perfect. I was looking for something exactly covering this topic about finishing cherry. I'm going to try the shellac.

I'm curious if any of you have used wax over BLO. I tried it on a piece of cherry and I'm not too enthused with the results. It does not seem smooth no matter the amount of buffing. I'm buffing by hand so I'm considering getting a buffing brush or pad for my drill.

Did I mention I'm totally new and almost completely ignorant of most things? I'm looking forward to delving into this forum and learning as much as possible…before I ruin perfectly good pieces of wood.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This explains it.

http://ebenistecreateur.fr/file/livres/Travail%20du%20Bois/242%20Fiches%20%28anglais%29/finition/%2BFINITIONS.pdf


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used the linseed oil/shellac method as described by Jeff Jewitt once or twice with good results.


----------



## JAG07 (Sep 6, 2014)

Soo, I was resting my hand on a board I finished with shellac with about two days of curing time, while I was making sure all was level…and now I have this awesome handprint shaped haze… WTF


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

You've got old shellac. Fresh shellac will harden in minutes. Old shellac will stay gummy for a long, long time, and is pretty much useless.

Bullseye non-sealer shellac is good for about 18 -24 months. Their Seal coat lasts longer, more like 3 years.

Your options at this point are to either a) strip with DNA and redo the coat or b) try to repair the thumbprints and seal it with fresh, light-cut shellac.

Mixing shellac from flakes is nice because you can make however much you need per project, at whatever cut you want. But it's not as convenient, and the mixed shellac will only be good for a 6-12 months.


----------



## JAG07 (Sep 6, 2014)

2 years huh? It's probably more like 4. Damn, wish I knew that before.

Any chance I can make do with fixing the spot and putting a wax on top?


----------

